
Top Level Domain - idagli
http://wedontneedno.education
======
idagli
I am owner of this domain. What you would host for this domain if it was
yours? Waiting for your suggestions...

~~~
webmaven
I think what you've got is just about _perfect_.

~~~
idagli
you mean the domain or the website ?

~~~
webmaven
The combination of the two. Pink Floyd FTW.

~~~
idagli
Thank you!

